# what is it?



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok everyone knows i have a orange molly but what type of molly is it


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

it's just an orange molly.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

It could be a female swordtail remember elvis isnt the best with fish so he could be mistaken, it could also be a sunburst platy how big is it?


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

This is really a case where pictures are almost essential.


----------



## bluegerbil (Mar 12, 2008)

It's a baby elvis. Seriously though, it's impossible to tell without decent pictures.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No it's not impossible. We've been through this already; it's a molly. What kind? A hybrid, that's what. It doesn't have a "kind" anymore. It obviously has some velifera in it as evidenced by the straight scale rows, and it has some sphenops in it, and it probably has a lot of others in it mixed back & forth over hundreds of generations.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

where i got it there were polka dots blacketc...


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

so my molly seemed to get bigger


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Elvis, the best way to describe your molly is a "mutt". Like a dog that is a mix between and beagle, a labrador, a german shepard and a poodle. Not a breed of any kind, just a mix.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Blue Cray said:


> It could be a female swordtail remember elvis isnt the best with fish so he could be mistaken, it could also be a sunburst platy how big is it?


im not mistaken i know my fish


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

elvis332 said:


> im not mistaken i know my fish


Then why are you asking?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i know its a molly but sometimes there differnt types of molly


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

elvis332 said:


> i know its a molly but sometimes there differnt types of molly


Not really it has to do with their coulouration or their fin because sailfin Mollies have very big dorsal fins but that is only in the male. Then there are the different colours like dalmation molly which is black and white. I agree TOS your molly is probably just a mix of a whole bunch of things.


----------

